
HaXe - haXe Introduction - flashingpumpkin
http://haxe.org/doc/intro
======
almost
Sample code! Sample code!

Why do language web sites so frequently omit samples of the language? It
should be right there on the intro page, just to give me a feeling for the
language.

~~~
mwexler
I agree. I looked on <http://haxe.org/doc> and it took some searching to
finally find "Code Snippets" <http://haxe.org/doc/snip> and then go to that
page... which still has no code, but is just a list of examples, each on their
own page. So, finally, yet another click later,
<http://haxe.org/doc/snip/hello> is the Hello World, and you can see the rest
on the snippets page.

